

PRSM - The Sharing Network - donohoe
http://getprsm.com/

======
richoakley
This is why I love the Internet.

------
scholia
Also provides a great catalog of bang-up-to-date web design cliches....

------
codeulike
_Key Partners: Apple, Facebook, Yahoo, Google etc_

------
thecosas
Chuckling to myself.

~~~
thecosas
Then being a little sad.

------
MushCraze
ahahahah!! seriously.

